# Uruguay



## MandyBee

Any expats in Uruguay? My hubby and I are looking into it and want to hear from anyone who has moved there from the U.S.


----------



## windwalker

I'm looking into Uruguay too, but this forum seems to be rarely used.


----------



## Whisperer

*uruguay*

We are also looking. Is there a more active forum?


----------



## AidanMcK

SociedadSouthron Forum - do a Google Search as I don't want to post a link in case I break some rule or other.


----------



## hawknest

I don't care if you break a rule - I just want the info


----------



## AidanMcK

No need - the forum does not exist anymore apparently.

Most info now is in the Facebook group "Uruguay Expat Life".


----------

